# Gran Fondo NJ 2013



## CheapTrek

Anyone in here riding it this year?

Now with links.

Homepage:

Home - Gran Fondo NJ

And route:

Gran FondoNJ 2013 "Training" Route - A bike ride in Morristown, NJ


----------



## AlanE

I'm not. The 100 mile ride runs right past my neighborhood, so I'll probably go out and ride the course in reverse. If you see me, please wave.


----------



## NJBiker72

I think I will. Have not signed up yet.


----------



## robdamanii

Nope. Not paying to ride the roads I train on all the time.

And honestly, the mass start clusterf*ck last year was really a put-off.


----------



## blitespeed

I'll be there, I've really enjoyed this ride on many levels the past 2 years.


----------



## NJBiker72

blitespeed said:


> I'll be there, I've really enjoyed this ride on many levels the past 2 years.


I like the timed climbs. Want to beat my time and rank on each one. Would like to move up in overall rank a lot. Need to set a number and go for it. Been lazy with training since the NY fondo.


----------



## tednugent

50/50

maybe I'll volunteer this year.....


----------



## Montyaloofah

Will probably do it. Not sure i can beat my time from last year. Will try to enjoy it a bit more this year and help out other guys


----------



## blitespeed

NJBiker72 said:


> I like the timed climbs. Want to beat my time and rank on each one. Would like to move up in overall rank a lot. Need to set a number and go for it. Been lazy with training since the NY fondo.


There are 7 weeks from this Sunday to GFNJ


----------



## AlanE

robdamanii said:


> And honestly, the mass start clusterf*ck last year was really a put-off.


Sounds like they've taken your concerns into account. According to their website:
"Our ever popular Mass Start will be split into Gran, Medio and Piccolo/Breve departures."

Of course, this begs the question - if the mass start was so popular, why split it up? Perhaps 3 clusterf*cks are better than 1.


----------



## NJBiker72

blitespeed said:


> There are 7 weeks from this Sunday to GFNJ


Just need to put in a little speed. Base is there. I did Hunterdon, GFNY and another century. Plus having done this last year, not concerned about making it home. Feel like I could have gone harder on the climbs in particular.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> Sounds like they've taken your concerns into account. According to their website:
> "Our ever popular Mass Start will be split into Gran, Medio and Piccolo/Breve departures."
> 
> Of course, this begs the question - if the mass start was so popular, why split it up? Perhaps 3 clusterf*cks are better than 1.


That's too bad. Our group started off with maybe ten to twelve with only 3 doing the Gran Fondo, the rest did Medio.


----------



## blitespeed

Yeah, I'd like to be as strong and lean as possible for those climbs also. The battle with everyday life continues. I do have good intentions though!


----------



## NJBiker72

Montyaloofah said:


> Will probably do it. Not sure i can beat my time from last year. Will try to enjoy it a bit more this year and help out other guys


Hope to see you there. Been a busy summer.


----------



## AlanE

You can do the Tour de Long Valley ($35 July 28), the Princeton Event ($35 Aug 3), and the Ramapo Rally ($40 Aug 18) and still have money leftover compared to GFNJ.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> You can do the Tour de Long Valley ($35 July 28), the Princeton Event ($35 Aug 3), and the Ramapo Rally ($40 Aug 18) and still have money leftover compared to GFNJ.


Have to do Ramapo Rally sometime. Think I stumbled into the Century last year while doing a training ride for the Fondo. Looks like a good event, especially the 125.


----------



## NJBiker72

Registered!!


----------



## blitespeed

NJBiker72 said:


> Registered!!


Good for you! It'll be a lot of fun, and of course it gives you a specific date on the calendar to train for.


----------



## NJBiker72

blitespeed said:


> Good for you! It'll be a lot of fun, and of course it gives you a specific date on the calendar to train for.


Having a date and goal to train for is key for me. It is why I did Hunterdon this year. Knowing I had that brutal ride in March kept my Apres-Ski in check some.


----------



## robdamanii

AlanE said:


> You can do the Tour de Long Valley ($35 July 28), the Princeton Event ($35 Aug 3), and the Ramapo Rally ($40 Aug 18) and still have money leftover compared to GFNJ.


Wasn't Tour de Long Valley the infamous confrontation on Rockaway Road last year?

Looks like a nice ride, but I'm racing that day.


----------



## tednugent

robdamanii said:


> Wasn't Tour de Long Valley the infamous confrontation on Rockaway Road last year?
> 
> Looks like a nice ride, but I'm racing that day.


Yes.

They were also very "funny" when they decided to make everyone climb a steep hill to break their spirits, in order to finish last year.


----------



## AlanE

NJBiker72 said:


> Have to do Ramapo Rally sometime. Think I stumbled into the Century last year while doing a training ride for the Fondo. Looks like a good event, especially the 125.


I twice did the Ramapo Rally way back in '96 & '97. Not sure if the routes have changed, but I remember thinking that it was a really well run event. BTCNJ is a top notch club, too bad they're not closer to home.


----------



## AlanE

robdamanii said:


> Wasn't Tour de Long Valley the infamous confrontation on Rockaway Road last year?
> 
> Looks like a nice ride, but I'm racing that day.


Allegedly


----------



## JoeProcopio

It's not about paying to ride the roads you train on.... It's about the experience... also... I actually don't ride out that far training as we have plenty of nasty hills by me to play on. My club has a bunch of people riding the 63 this year so it will be a great time... Not to mention I live a mile away from Marty's in Motown and they are a sponsor of the club so kinda have no choice... lol. Paramount Multisport...


----------



## jsedlak

Registered :thumbsup:

I'll be riding my superblack allez and red team kit... so feel free to come say hi!


----------



## AlanE

JoeProcopio said:


> It's not about paying to ride the roads you train on.... ...


If you don't want to pay to ride the roads you train on, this looks like a nice alternative in nearby Buck County. A fraction of the cost plus some post-ride beer and racing action.
Cyclosportif | Thompson Bucks County Classic


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> If you don't want to pay to ride the roads you train on, this looks like a nice alternative in nearby Buck County. A fraction of the cost plus some post-ride beer and racing action.
> Cyclosportif | Thompson Bucks County Classic


Looks like a great ride. Maybe next year. Considering doing the Covered Bridges ride in October.


----------



## JoeProcopio

NJBiker72 said:


> Looks like a great ride. Maybe next year. Considering doing the Covered Bridges ride in October.


+1 this


----------



## robdamanii

JoeProcopio said:


> It's not about paying to ride the roads you train on.... It's about the experience... also... I actually don't ride out that far training as we have plenty of nasty hills by me to play on. My club has a bunch of people riding the 63 this year so it will be a great time... Not to mention I live a mile away from Marty's in Motown and they are a sponsor of the club so kinda have no choice... lol. Paramount Multisport...


Actually, it is. The experience was..."meh." The food was pretty terrible, there was no beer (how can you not have beer or wine for something that's supposed to be quintessentially Italian?) and the mass start (as I said) sucked. If they offered a "Gran Fondo Lite" without all the extra junk, I might have considered doing that. At this point, I'd rather cut a cheque to the charities and pay a couple race entries. Much more fun, IMO (but that's of course my feeling.)


----------



## JoeProcopio

did you ride this alone or with a group? it's all subjective...the mass start is gone, so that should be better...most of the roads are beautiful..been training on the 43 course, so haven't done the 63 yet...maybe next weekend...and I find that it is a very challenging course to boot, that I don't train on...the only roads that I train on that are in the Fondo are right around Motown....the rest of the roads are very new for me....and I'm excited to be a part of it...now if the rest stops suck...I'll make a stink about it that's for damn sure as I've done my fair share of events, and know how the participants feel when not taken care of...(5 Boro being one of the better rides I've been in)


----------



## robdamanii

JoeProcopio said:


> did you ride this alone or with a group? it's all subjective...the mass start is gone, so that should be better...most of the roads are beautiful..been training on the 43 course, so haven't done the 63 yet...maybe next weekend...and I find that it is a very challenging course to boot, that I don't train on...the only roads that I train on that are in the Fondo are right around Motown....the rest of the roads are very new for me....and I'm excited to be a part of it...now if the rest stops suck...I'll make a stink about it that's for damn sure as I've done my fair share of events, and know how the participants feel when not taken care of...(5 Boro being one of the better rides I've been in)


I rode with a group. 

The roads are fine, not terribly challenging though. I ride the same routes all the time, and they're frankly not that hard. There's much harder riding out there, and the middle portion of the "gran" is pretty flat and boring. Honestly, it would be better if they took it up into Warren county instead of down to Frenchtown.

As for the rest stops, you shouldn't be relying on rest stops for refueling. If you are, god help you. You should have your nutrition sorted before you even roll off the line.


----------



## AlanE

robdamanii said:


> I ride the same routes all the time, and they're frankly not that hard. There's much harder riding out there, and the middle portion of the "gran" is pretty flat and boring. Honestly, it would be better if they took it up into Warren county instead of down to Frenchtown.


I guess that you won't be defending your KOM from last year. Oh, wait, never mind.

And if by "middle portion of the gran" you are referring to the loop from Califon to Milford (not Frenchtown) and back to Califon, (i.e. the part of the ride that the Medio riders didn't do), that portion actually has more climbing than the Start-Califon or the Califon-Finish portions. 

There's always Hillier Than Thou in September. Their website says they plan to time selected climbs as well as the overall ride.


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> I rode with a group.
> 
> The roads are fine, not terribly challenging though. I ride the same routes all the time, and they're frankly not that hard. There's much harder riding out there, and the middle portion of the "gran" is pretty flat and boring. Honestly, it would be better if they took it up into Warren county instead of down to Frenchtown.
> 
> As for the rest stops, you shouldn't be relying on rest stops for refueling. If you are, god help you. You should have your nutrition sorted before you even roll off the line.


Depends how hard you go up them. No, they are not the hardest hills in NJ but they are pretty good. 

As for rest stops, I do always make use of the liquid refueling. I can usually do without the foods, but they had fairly good stuff last year. More enjoyable than gels. 

Overall one of the better run event rides.


----------



## Montyaloofah

anybody seeing last minute online coupons for the gran fondo registration. I am going to sign up to do it but recall last minute deals last year.


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> Depends how hard you go up them. No, they are not the hardest hills in NJ but they are pretty good.
> 
> As for rest stops, I do always make use of the liquid refueling. I can usually do without the foods, but they had fairly good stuff last year. More enjoyable than gels.
> 
> Overall one of the better run event rides.


"Pretty good" is relative. Devil's Kitchen is hard. GFNJ is child's play.


----------



## robdamanii

AlanE said:


> I guess that you won't be defending your KOM from last year. Oh, wait, never mind.
> 
> And if by "middle portion of the gran" you are referring to the loop from Califon to Milford (not Frenchtown) and back to Califon, (i.e. the part of the ride that the Medio riders didn't do), that portion actually has more climbing than the Start-Califon or the Califon-Finish portions.
> 
> There's always Hillier Than Thou in September. Their website says they plan to time selected climbs as well as the overall ride.


Derr herr herr. I didn't see your name in the top 5 or 6. Doesn't mean that you don't have a right to discuss the ride either, now does it? 

I've ridden the entire GFNJ route. You're correct, Milford, not Frenchtown, my mistake. It still sucks. Boring, open roads, and the "climb" out of Milford is a joke. "More climbing" is BS: 45 miles, 3600 feet of gain vs 55 miles and 5200 feet of gain (for the start-califon and califon-finish portions.) Go check for yourself: Gran FondoNJ 2013 "Training" Route - A bike ride in Morristown, NJ 

Hillier than thou is cute. However, I'm not interested in "fondo" rides anymore, even if they are timed. Unless it carries upgrade points, I'm not interested in spending money for....90 miles of soft pedaling only to "race" for a few segments. Glorified strava. Sure it's fun once. However it quickly loses its charm, especially catering to such massive crowds of people. The more participants, the bigger the "sh*t show." The charity angle is great, I can't fault that, but I just don't care for the ride, nor paying to ride in my own backyard, nor all the superfluous "amenities" that went along with it. Then again, that's MY opinion. Apparently I'm not entitled to it, even though you're the one who suggested you could do three other events with cash left over.


----------



## danka24

Nope, couldn't if I wanted to, not cleared yet.


----------



## AlanE

Good morning Rob,

"Derr herr herr"
I don't know what this means.

"I didn't see your name in the top 5 or 6."
Top 5 or 6 is an excellent result. But wasn't that just among the riders who opted for the shorter Medio route? How did your times on those same climbs compare to the riders who did the full Gran? You probably would not have seen my name in the top 50%. I'm not much of a climber, as you likely already know. But I probably have 25 years and 25 pounds on you, and I'm not the one boasting here about how easy the climbs are.

"More climbing" is BS: 45 miles, 3600 feet of gain vs 55 miles and 5200 feet of gain (for the start-califon and califon-finish portions.)"
I said OR, not AND. (whatever)

"The charity angle is great"
I think it's just that, an "angle". It's pretty obvious that events like this are money-making ventures. I don't have a problem with the organizers making a buck off it considering the time they put into it. They include support for local charities mainly to get cooperation from the local authorities. But I agree with you, I'd rather direct my charitable giving to organizations of my own choosing.

"I just don't care for the ride, nor paying to ride in my own backyard"
Agree about not paying for this. I've been riding these roads since I was a kid. But it is a really nice area to ride, even though the route could use a bit of improvement. Including some of Warren County is a great idea - the best area to ride in NJ (IMO). And now in its third year, are they really going to do the same route year after year? But for folks that don't often get a chance to ride out here, I would think that they would like the course very much. I've met riders from other parts of the country that comment about how nice the riding is here. 

"... even though you're the one who suggested you could do three other events"
Actually I suggested five. But who's counting?

Bottom line - the ride is a recreational event, not a race. It's not advertised as a "hill fest". They include the timed climbs just to inject a little competition. It includes enough climbing to make it challenging for many avid cyclists, not the "racer extraordinaire" .


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> "Pretty good" is relative. Devil's Kitchen is hard. GFNJ is child's play.


Where is Devil's Kitchen? Always like new challenges. 

But no anything can be hard. A pure flat can be hard going full speed. I ger dropped on flats as well as hills.


----------



## robdamanii

AlanE said:


> Good morning Rob,
> 
> "Derr herr herr"
> I don't know what this means.
> 
> "I didn't see your name in the top 5 or 6."
> Top 5 or 6 is an excellent result. But wasn't that just among the riders who opted for the shorter Medio route? How did your times on those same climbs compare to the riders who did the full Gran? You probably would not have seen my name in the top 50%. I'm not much of a climber, as you likely already know. But I probably have 25 years and 25 pounds on you, and I'm not the one boasting here about how easy the climbs are.
> 
> "More climbing" is BS: 45 miles, 3600 feet of gain vs 55 miles and 5200 feet of gain (for the start-califon and califon-finish portions.)"
> I said OR, not AND. (whatever)
> 
> "The charity angle is great"
> I think it's just that, an "angle". It's pretty obvious that events like this are money-making ventures. I don't have a problem with the organizers making a buck off it considering the time they put into it. They include support for local charities mainly to get cooperation from the local authorities. But I agree with you, I'd rather direct my charitable giving to organizations of my own choosing.
> 
> "I just don't care for the ride, nor paying to ride in my own backyard"
> Agree about not paying for this. I've been riding these roads since I was a kid. But it is a really nice area to ride, even though the route could use a bit of improvement. Including some of Warren County is a great idea - the best area to ride in NJ (IMO). And now in its third year, are they really going to do the same route year after year? But for folks that don't often get a chance to ride out here, I would think that they would like the course very much. I've met riders from other parts of the country that comment about how nice the riding is here.
> 
> "... even though you're the one who suggested you could do three other events"
> Actually I suggested five. But who's counting?
> 
> Bottom line - the ride is a recreational event, not a race. It's not advertised as a "hill fest". They include the timed climbs just to inject a little competition. It includes enough climbing to make it challenging for many avid cyclists, not the "racer extraordinaire" .


I have no problem with it being a recreational event, but lets be honest: it's not the greatest thing since sliced bread. 3 years, 3 times the same route is stale already. Last year was extremely off putting by the amount of money spent vs. the return on investment. I didn't use the rest stops but for water (ok, I ate the ice cream sandwiches since Bex makes such good stuff), the food at the end was (to put it plainly) disgusting, the celebratory atmosphere was subpar (they don't even have beer for christ's sake) and they gave me a chintzy medal/ribbon and a pint glass (which I have about 49 other pint glasses anyway) for the investment. The chip timing is a very nice touch, I'll admit.

Honestly, the only reason we did it last year was we were rained out from the previous year (when we were going as guests of our local Specialized rep) and we were bumped forward a year. I don't do fondos, I don't do charity rides, I don't do funraising rides, and I know exactly why: GFNJ last year simply confirmed that I don't WANT to deal with 1000 other people who fall over trying to get into their pedals, ride on the wrong side of the road, complain that you're "passing too close" and in general ride like they've smoked a kilo of jamaican grass before they saddled up. 

Not. My. Thing.

If people want to do it, and they enjoy it, that's fine. But don't pretend that it's not without issues or without problems. They staggered the start this year....great. How many people will sign up for the Medio as a "challenge" and really be more of a 12 MPH rider? I can't see how there's ANY good way to break up the mass start so that you can honestly separate the ones who want to compete for the segments and the ones who just want to tool along.



NJBiker72 said:


> Where is Devil's Kitchen? Always like new challenges.
> 
> But no anything can be hard. A pure flat can be hard going full speed. I ger dropped on flats as well as hills.


In the Catskills. Platte Clove Road. It's one of the KOM points for Tour of the Catskills. Also check out Vista Maria near Sam's Point, Kain Road near the NY/NJ border and Breakneck Ridge near Vernon. All really nice, REALLY hard climbs.


----------



## dkilburn

Platt Cove is near west Saugerties, NY or Blue Mountain area, I think.
Dave at Bike Brothers in Kingston can give you directions.
Come to Ulster or Greene County to try your climbing skills. 
Vista Marie is a good one if you rode to Mohonk to go over to Vista Marie.
I'm sure to can find these climbs and other in that area.


----------



## thegock

NJBiker72 said:


> Depends how hard you go up them. No, they are not the hardest hills in NJ but they are pretty good.
> 
> As for rest stops, I do always make use of the liquid refueling. I can usually do without the foods, but they had fairly good stuff last year. More enjoyable than gels.
> 
> Overall one of the better run event rides.



Agree. Good job on some of the traffic control. Food at the end was OK. Food at the rest areas was very good and diverse. It is an event that raises money for four charities, including the Seeing Eye, which provides service dogs for the blind. You may not like dogs or you may not like blind people, but you have to love service dogs for the blind.

We brought our own beer last year and enjoyed it in the sun on the plaza while we watched everyone else finish.


----------



## thegock

robdamanii said:


> Derr herr herr.
> Hillier than thou is cute. However, I'm not interested in "fondo" rides anymore, even if they are timed. Unless it carries upgrade points, I'm not interested in spending money for....90 miles of soft pedaling only to "race" for a few segments.



Never heard anyone describe Hillier Than Thou as "cute". Especially anyone who has ever ridden it, or placed in any manner.

Anyone else hear it described this way?


----------



## robdamanii

thegock said:


> Never heard anyone describe Hillier Than Thou as "cute". Especially anyone who has ever ridden it, or placed in any manner.
> 
> Anyone else hear it described this way?


I was referring to the concept of racing for....nothing really.


----------



## NJBiker72

thegock said:


> Agree. Good job on some of the traffic control. Food at the end was OK. Food at the rest areas was very good and diverse. It is an event that raises money for four charities, including the Seeing Eye, which provides service dogs for the blind. You may not like dogs or you may not like blind people, but you have to love service dogs for the blind.
> 
> We brought our own beer last year and enjoyed it in the sun on the plaza while we watched everyone else finish.


I like the idea of beer at the end! By the time we got in, I think a lot of the people had left. Grabbed a little food and then headed home, was supposed to attend a party but decided to skip that and rest.


----------



## thegock

It's the back road up to Hunter/Windham and winds above a chasm. Worth it just for the view.


----------



## thegock

robdamanii said:


> I was referring to the concept of racing for....nothing really.



What is "racing for...nothing really"? Does that mean that you don't podium or don't finish or don't race pro or what? I'm confused. Help me out here.


----------



## robdamanii

thegock said:


> What is "racing for...nothing really"? Does that mean that you don't podium or don't finish or don't race pro or what? I'm confused. Help me out here.


Racing for nothing. Nothing more than to "win" a century ride. No points, no placings, a growler of beer? Not worth $50.

And this:



> To add to the climbing fun, enter the Hillier Than Thou KOM/QOM Strava competition! Sign up for Strava before the event and track your ride. A KOM and QOM award will be given to the top male and female Strava winners!!


...is just stupid.


----------



## posterboy

I have a friend who registered to ride. I think the price is way excessive and I am not interested in the mass start, timing chip, food stops or final festivities.

question: What's to stop me from joining my friend after the start and riding along with him without paying?

n.b.: I'm looking for practical not ethical responses.


----------



## robdamanii

posterboy said:


> I have a friend who registered to ride. I think the price is way excessive and I am not interested in the mass start, timing chip, food stops or final festivities.
> 
> question: What's to stop me from riding along with my friend without paying?


Honestly? Nothing. Nobody can stop you from riding public roads, and it's not a closed off race with a rolling enclosure. They probably just won't let you partake in the rest stops (which isn't that big of a deal.)


----------



## blitespeed

Yeah. No one should pay for rides, support local bike shops, or be helpful to those interested in cycling or taking up cycling.
What a negative place these forums tend to be.
Arghhh


----------



## NJBiker72

posterboy said:


> I have a friend who registered to ride. I think the price is way excessive and I am not interested in the mass start, timing chip, food stops or final festivities.
> 
> question: What's to stop me from joining my friend after the start and riding along with him without paying?
> 
> n.b.: I'm looking for practical not ethical responses.


Nothing. Just stop by Marty's, create a distraction, steal a Venge and go.


----------



## robdamanii

blitespeed said:


> Yeah. No one should pay for rides, support local bike shops, or be helpful to those interested in cycling or taking up cycling.
> What a negative place these forums tend to be.
> Arghhh


Are you kidding? 

$175 to ride (not just for the gran, but even the 18 mile breve is 175) your bike is beyond ridiculous. I'm all for supporting local shops, and I certainly do that, but that's highway robbery.


----------



## blitespeed

Be positive


----------



## robdamanii

blitespeed said:


> Be positive


I am. Positively disgusted they charge $175 for that event.


----------



## daddyjakes

robdamanii said:


> I am. Positively disgusted they charge $175 for that event.


Early registration was a fraction of the now $175.


----------



## robdamanii

daddyjakes said:


> Early registration was a fraction of the now $175.


That's correct. However even $100 is way too much for this. 

But that's just me.


----------



## RJP Diver

daddyjakes said:


> Early registration was a fraction of the now $175.


Yeah... 19/32nds

Even at that price they should have coke and hookers at the rest stops.


----------



## NJBiker72

RJP Diver said:


> Yeah... 19/32nds
> 
> Even at that price they should have coke and hookers at the rest stops.


Wait! That was not what the cheerleaders were for?!?


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> Wait! That was not what the cheerleaders were for?!?


Dude, they were in MIDDLE SCHOOL!


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> I am. Positively disgusted they charge $175 for that event.





robdamanii said:


> Dude, they were in MIDDLE SCHOOL!


Oh relax, that was why the joking emoticon was there. 

It was a cute touch though. Did not expect to be cheered on. 

I do think some people on Rocky Run appreciated it too much.


----------



## thegock

AlanE said:


> Good morning Rob,
> 
> "The charity angle is great"
> I think it's just that, an "angle". It's pretty obvious that events like this are money-making ventures. I don't have a problem with the organizers making a buck off it considering the time they put into it. They include support for local charities mainly to get cooperation from the local authorities. But I agree with you, I'd rather direct my charitable giving to organizations of my own choosing.
> 
> .


This ride has raised about $250k for charities in its first two years. That's pretty good, no?


----------



## AlanE

thegock said:


> This ride has raised about $250k for charities in its first two years. That's pretty good, no?


That's really good. If it's true. Looking at the results on their website, they show results for 530 riders in 2011 and 1292 riders in 2012, for a total of 1822 riders. Assuming some no-shows and other whose results don't appear for some reason, let's round that up to 2000 paid in riders. That works out to $125 per rider going to charity. That's a pretty darn efficient charity.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> That's really good. If it's true. Looking at the results on their website, they show results for 530 riders in 2011 and 1292 riders in 2012, for a total of 1822 riders. Assuming some no-shows and other whose results don't appear for some reason, let's round that up to 2000 paid in riders. That works out to $125 per rider going to charity. That's a pretty darn efficient charity.


You can also fundraise. I am doing an MS ride later in the month and teh average rider raises $750. I am up to $2k so far, and probably should be making more of an effort.


----------



## thegock

AlanE said:


> That's really good. If it's true. Looking at the results on their website, they show results for 530 riders in 2011 and 1292 riders in 2012, for a total of 1822 riders. Assuming some no-shows and other whose results don't appear for some reason, let's round that up to 2000 paid in riders. That works out to $125 per rider going to charity. That's a pretty darn efficient charity.


I think they collected money from sponsors as well as supplemental fund raising by some riders. 

Also, I would have thought the number was around 2,000 riders for the first two years, but I was talking to someone today, who said the numbers were a bit higher. I think it was 800 for 2011 and 1,400 for 2012, but I don't remember the exact 2012 number. 

The person who gave me the amount is both someone who would know and a guy that I trust. I was happy that the GFNJ was so efficient and delighted to help.

Then again, I have a soft spot for both blind people and dogs...


----------



## robdamanii

AlanE said:


> That's really good. If it's true. Looking at the results on their website, they show results for 530 riders in 2011 and 1292 riders in 2012, for a total of 1822 riders. Assuming some no-shows and other whose results don't appear for some reason, let's round that up to 2000 paid in riders. That works out to $125 per rider going to charity. That's a pretty darn efficient charity.


We're assuming the full amount of registration goes to charity or just a portion.

And it doesn't really need to be stated (TheGock) that if you love dogs and blind people, then donate the full cost of your registration to charity and write it off on your taxes. Don't waste a portion of it funding a ride.

Yeah, it's nice to bring people in and then donate money to charity, but they could still donate more if they stripped out the finishers medal (waste), pint glass (waste), food (waste) etc etc. Allow those to be purchased as add ons by those who want it and either A) lower the price or B) donate more to charity.


----------



## blitespeed

robdamanii said:


> Yeah, it's nice to bring people in and then donate money to charity, but they could still donate more if they stripped out the finishers medal (waste), pint glass (waste), food (waste) etc etc. Allow those to be purchased as add ons by those who want it and either A) lower the price or B) donate more to charity.


How's it going today Rob? I see the dark clouds haven't lifted yet.
Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## thegock

robdamanii said:


> We're assuming the full amount of registration goes to charity or just a portion.
> 
> (I am assuming neither. The information is from someone who would know and a guy who I trust. Read what I wrote above: $250k for charity.)
> 
> And it doesn't really need to be stated (TheGock) that if you love dogs and blind people, then donate the full cost of your registration to charity and write it off on your taxes. Don't waste a portion of it funding a ride.
> 
> (Thanks for your advice on how I could spend my money.)
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's nice to bring people in and then donate money to charity, but they could still donate more if they stripped out the finishers medal (waste), pint glass (waste), food (waste) etc etc. Allow those to be purchased as add ons by those who want it and either A) lower the price or B) donate more to charity.
> 
> (I don't agree. I think that this is a well run event with a credible charity component.)



One of the reasons that I ride the GFNJ is to get miles in for Hillier Than Thou. A friend of mine who won multiple NJ state championships in NJ called Hillier the hardest race he ever did.



There should be about 50 people wearing the Hilltop jersey at the start of the GFNJ in Motown on Sunday. It should be a great day and sunny in the afternoon. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## robdamanii

blitespeed said:


> How's it going today Rob? I see the dark clouds haven't lifted yet.
> Maybe tomorrow.


Aren't you to fool who spent $100 to ride a charity ride? 

How silly...


----------



## Squidly

Looking forward to doing this again this year. Weather looks to be about perfect. My cycling has been regrettably lax due to spending time this year training for a November marathon, so this event should be challenge a-plenty for my legs.


----------



## NJBiker72

It was a great day for a great ride. Other than traffic on way in, nothing could have been better. Well maybe the two bikes crashing into each other on Lake in front of us.


----------



## blitespeed

I agree. It was a great day and a great ride.


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> It was a great day for a great ride. Other than traffic on way in, nothing could have been better. Well maybe the two bikes crashing into each other on Lake in front of us.


Ambulance called? There always seems to be one...


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> Ambulance called? There always seems to be one...


An ambulance did go buy us in Far Hills right after that so maybe. I had to slam on brakes and nearly lost it so I was only paying attention to myself for a minute there. It was definitely crowded until Black River Road. For some reason it thinned out a lot after that.


----------



## Bee-an-key

*Some Watchung riders went down*

Not sure what road but a broken collarbone and others with some bruises and road rash. Sounds like everyone is ok other than the obvious.


----------



## thegock

Rolled by the crash on 512 East of CocoLuxe just before the first rest area. Paceline hit a 25lbs. rock near a stone wall. One 4 part broken collar bone and plenty of road rash and carbon damage. One guy's foot was run over by a car, but miracle-he's OK.

Is it my imagination, or did I see a big rock on the road there in the past month?


----------



## robdamanii

thegock said:


> Rolled by the crash on 512 East of CocoLuxe just before the first rest area. Paceline hit a 25lbs. rock near a stone wall. One 4 part broken collar bone and plenty of road rash and carbon damage. One guy's foot was run over by a car, but miracle-he's OK.
> 
> Is it my imagination, or did I see a big rock on the road there in the past month?


Not your imagination. There's been a lot of rocks and crap in the road out there recently.


----------

